# personal trainer looking for work



## scotty666 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all I'm a personal trainer from England about to fly over to Dubai to try and find some work.... my question to you is is there much demand for a personal trainer as i am getting mixed reviews of different people i have been told i would have a better chance in Kuwait or Jordan .


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Unfortunately theres a million of you guys out here already. I think that you may find work a bit scarce.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Search on here for Fitness First to read about them here before you get here (sorry for all the heres) to make sure you don't end up in with them unless you really want to. They don't have a marvelous reputation here as an employer.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

I work as a PT here for a gym and am doing well so far, obviously it would be much harder to do it independently and drum up business. Fortunately my employer pays a basic wage, food, travel, and living allowance that quite frankly covers all my needs when I live modestly. My commission provides the rest so down to me to work hard and get the numbers up. Personally I would recommend this route till you get an idea of how it all runs and works out here. 

I've no experience with fitness first so couldnt comment, other than not hearing great things.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a personal trainer but private and use my gym at my apartment block don't want to pay gym prices yet as I've just moved from UK! pm me if u want some side work 

Craig


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Search on here for Fitness First to read about them here before you get here (sorry for all the heres) to make sure you don't end up in with them unless you really want to. They don't have a marvelous reputation here as an employer.


here here!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

basc said:


> here here!


Hahaha 


----------

